# Benson, You have just gotta stop smoking!!



## 2clumbers&aspringer (Nov 7, 2008)

It's not good for you.

Or is you a fire breathing dragon clumber : 










And some more from this morning














































Steve


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

stunning pictures, they are gorgeous dogs and beautiful scenery, the first pic is fantastic


----------



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

wow they are some great pics you have there


----------



## wavertreeboy (Dec 29, 2009)

Great looking dogs and fantastic photos...

well done!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

what brilliant pictures, and stunning dogs,


----------



## zacknzena (Jan 2, 2010)

fantastic pictures and stunning dogs


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

wonderful dogs and brillient photos :001_tt1:

I must ask as Im asking lots of people on here about thier cameras which one do you use, there are some great photos on here of action shots and yours are super, mine is hopeless at it


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

Great pictures those are beautiful dogs


----------



## 2clumbers&aspringer (Nov 7, 2008)

Tanks everyone, it was great walk and the dogs thoroughly enjoyed it



mitch4 said:


> wonderful dogs and brillient photos :001_tt1:
> 
> I must ask as Im asking lots of people on here about thier cameras which one do you use, there are some great photos on here of action shots and yours are super, mine is hopeless at it


I used a Canon 5D MkII with a 24-105mm f4L lens to take these photos.

Steve


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

Beautiful scenery and lovely dogs, the first picture is ace :wink:


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

2clumbers&aspringer said:


> Tanks everyone, it was great walk and the dogs thoroughly enjoyed it
> 
> I used a Canon 5D MkII with a 24-105mm f4L lens to take these photos.
> 
> Steve


Thanks for this, they really are great quality photos :smile5:


----------

